# This guy is killing it first week only too!



## PingPong (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

SShhhh, people aren't supposed to know you can actually make good money with Uber. They are supposed to believe it is a long term loser and only idiots need apply.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Hilarious.


----------



## 21stcenturyslavery (Jun 26, 2016)

Lmao, this guy can't stop sniffing, most probably on the coco from working 60+ hrs a week to make what he claims he's making


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Shah the noob will never live this one down


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> SShhhh, people aren't supposed to know you can actually make good money with Uber. They are supposed to believe it is a long term loser and only idiots need apply.


You mean you could make money with uber two years ago. If you wanna believe you can make a killing at .60/.70 or whatever a mile, lolol


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I actually watched all 11 minutes.

He never mentions how many MILES you'll put on your car in 12 hours, and how tired you'll be if you keep up the pace 60 hours plus per week.

I wonder how he's doing on this slow July week... still netting $1,200-$1,500, dude?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

I make $15,000 a day driving for Uber. You can too. Simply sign up using my referral code and be on your way to becoming a millionaire.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/573-best-day-today.88247/


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"Don't worry about the gas expense. You're paying out for gas anyway!" Lol; clueless.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

you guys notice all these idiots are posting youtube videos claiming how much money you make

to get referral money to sign you schleps up

everybody is selling their fellow man down this river for a short term profit and should be ashamed


----------

